# Carry a SPARE CHAIN for touring in Third World?



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

I have never bike toured, but I spent more than 20 winters backpacking around Asia. Should I take an extra chain with me on a bike trip to Nepal/India/and who knows where else?? I will be gone 6 months. I see many sites where they say do not carry one--just a few extra links and a chain link tool. But it seems like it would give me peace of mind to carry one.
On the other hand, I have never broken a chain in my whole biking career.


----------



## gsa103 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm having a hard time imagining a situation where an entire chain would just disintegrate, beyond what couldn't be fixed with a few spare links.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

If you do carry a spare chain, be sure to change it before your cogs wear too much. Old cogs plus new chain = skipping.

If you are planning on putting in enough miles that you'll need a new chain, you should probably bring a new cassette as well. Or have one shipped to you. Either that or just plan on wearing them down together, and changing everything when you return.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

TobyGadd said:


> If you do carry a spare chain, be sure to change it before your cogs wear too much. Old cogs plus new chain = skipping.
> 
> If you are planning on putting in enough miles that you'll need a new chain, you should probably bring a new cassette as well. Or have one shipped to you. Either that or just plan on wearing them down together, and changing everything when you return.


Since Ive never bike toured, I dont think Ill put on a lot of miles. Im also no really in bike shape, so it will be a month or two before I start riding long days. 
Im still going through my gear, and I might just take it for the peace of mind. I leave in less than a month--Ill be gone for 6 months.


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

Well I definetely would, just for security, as in during my biking lifetime I've broken 3 chains, and they don't way that much so you probably wouldn't even know you were carrying one. Just my two pennies


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

OfficerFriendly said:


> Well I definetely would, just for security, as in during my biking lifetime I've broken 3 chains, and they don't way that much so you probably wouldn't even know you were carrying one. Just my two pennies


Your two pennies count. Im taking a spare chain. I really dont understand what I would do if the chain somehow became inoperable 100 miles from the next civilization. I mean sure, I can load the bike on a bus, ride to the town, and then order one and have the nine speed chain shipped there. But why not just click in the spare and keep riding?
Yes, Im bringing a spare chain, and 6 spokes. I think berings(?) Probly going overboard there, but if the extra one ounce of berings gets too much for me they only cost $2 and I can give them to some village kid.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

alaskadude said:


> On the other hand, I have never broken a chain in my whole biking career.


Now you've done it - you'll break one for sure on your next ride.

I've ridden long tours. Start with a relatively fresh set up on your drive train, pack a few repair links and about 6 inches of spare chain and you'll be fine. Its great to be prepared but don't diminish the joy of traveling light by overdoing it.

There are alternatives if you can't fix your chain - you can coast, stand on one pedal and push with one foot, walk, or hitchhike. That makes four back up plans without even a tool kit. Doesn't get much better than that unless you bring your mom with you. The touring world doesn't end if you have to walk a few (a lot?) miles. After all - its supposed to be an adventure.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

flatfendershop said:


> Now you've done it - you'll break one for sure on your next ride.
> 
> I've ridden long tours. Start with a relatively fresh set up on your drive train, pack a few repair links and about 6 inches of spare chain and you'll be fine. Its great to be prepared but don't diminish the joy of traveling light by overdoing it.
> 
> There are alternatives if you can't fix your chain - you can coast, stand on one pedal and push with one foot, walk, or hitchhike. That makes four back up plans without even a tool kit. Doesn't get much better than that unless you bring your mom with you. The touring world doesn't end if you have to walk a few (a lot?) miles. After all - its supposed to be an adventure.


see above.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Like I said in the first post, Im traveling in third world. Ive been there lots of times, Like more than twenty winters of travel. I just never bike toured. There can be long lonley stretches of road, lots of undeveloped country that is just dirt farmers. This can go on for hundreds of miles. There are no bike shops, no nine speed chains. Most town won't have an internet, and maybe not a phone. There will basically be no re-supply.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Why not just bring a quick link to reconnect the chain?


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

And small bit of chain and repair link(s) should be enough to get you to civilization. When you are somewhere you can replace the chain check it for wear. 

If you carry enough extra weight that'll help wear the chain out faster. A bit of a catch 22. 

On the other hand it seems like you already know you want to carry a spare chain.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

The weight of too many spare parts will make riding a whole lot less fun. But not having enough could leave you unable to ride at all.

I can't imagine many instances where you'd need a spare chain, unless you are riding a LOT of miles. And then you'd probably need a new cassette too. A short section of extra links should be enough to fix most common chain issues.

If I were you, I'd focus on a wide selection of parts for things that are likely to fail--and that don't weigh much. Derailleur hanger, shifter cables, patches, carpet thread and needle, duct tape, wire, spare nuts and bolts (for water bottle rack, cleats, chainrings, brakes, etc.), super glue, epoxy, etc.

But, perhaps most importantly of all, know how to use repair the gear that you bring. If you can tear down and build up your bike from scratch, that will be more useful than all of the spare parts combined!


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

TobyGadd has it spot on:


> But, perhaps most importantly of all, know how to use repair the gear that you bring. If you can tear down and build up your bike from scratch, that will be more useful than all of the spare parts combined!


I would still carry a chain since what's the point in cutting it up, then finding you're a link short or whatever. It's not even that heavy, weighs about 200grams? Par to what TobyGadd said, I wouldn't really bother carrying spare bolts for waterbottle cages and stuff, not really worth doing, and bolts are pretty much widely availible if you really really need some. In the very unlikely event that something happens to your bolts (and how would that happen?) you can still ride your bike unlike if your chain breaks! I would carry a patch kit definetely, park tools make a tiny patch kit that comes with everything you need, even sand paper, all in a tiny compartment, and it costs £2.50! And maybe a spare inner tube? Carry a couple of cable ties and industrial strength bungee cords (deff worth the extra money because they dont break so easily) and you should be fine  Also out of curiosity, where are you going?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

OfficerFriendly said:


> TobyGadd has it spot on:
> 
> Par to what TobyGadd said, I wouldn't really bother carrying spare bolts for waterbottle cages and stuff, not really worth doing, and bolts are pretty much widely availible if you really really need some. In the very unlikely event that something happens to your bolts (and how would that happen?) you can still ride your bike unlike if your chain breaks!


Bolts are regularly lost on long rides. They simply vibrate loose. Loctite helps, but isn't always perfect. Most ultra-endurance racers that I know carry a few crucial bolts and nuts. They weigh almost nothing, and can be lifesavers.

If your chain breaks, just pop in a spare link (or a quick link) and put it back together. Takes two minutes of work, and weighs almost nothing. Lugging an entire replacement chain to deal with a break or two is silly. The ONLY reason to carry a replacement chain is if you expect to put 1000+ miles on it in dirty conditions. And if that's the case, you'll probably want to consider bringing a cassette too.


----------



## OfficerFriendly (Apr 16, 2014)

TobyGadd said:


> Bolts are regularly lost on long rides. They simply vibrate loose. Loctite helps, but isn't always perfect. Most ultra-endurance racers that I know carry a few crucial bolts and nuts. They weigh almost nothing, and can be lifesavers.
> 
> If your chain breaks, just pop in a spare link (or a quick link) and put it back together. Takes two minutes of work, and weighs almost nothing. Lugging an entire replacement chain to deal with a break or two is silly. The ONLY reason to carry a replacement chain is if you expect to put 1000+ miles on it in dirty conditions. And if that's the case, you'll probably want to consider bringing a cassette too.


Again, TobyGadd has it spot on. I don't have any actual experience (yet might I add, I'm very new to this!) and so nothing really matches actual experiences. Listen him, he's got some very good points!  Maybe make like a little pouch of a few bolts and Powerlinks?


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

I am starting in Kathmandu Nepal, go through India, and then to????
OK, Last night I finally got all my gear sorted, loaded in the Ortlieb panniers, and went for a spin. It feels OK. I have the xtra chain in there. It will make me feel more secure when I do just what tobyGadd said--1000+ in dirty conditions. I also have too many tools. But the chain and tools that might not be necessary come to like one pound, and will ease my mind during that 1000+ miles of dirt road. Maybey mud(?) I have a few quick links. I have blue locktite. I have some of the screws that fit my Surly LHT with S&S couplers. I built it up from the frame, and so I know how everything went together, but I have only been maintaining bikes for three years, and so I dont know all the parts that can wear out on a 1000+ dirt road.
Im looking carefully at TobyGadd's list, and make sure I have that stuff. But like I said, I so far have only like one pound of superfolous stuff, tools, chain etc. No big deal, Im a big strong 6'+ dude that climbs mountains in the Himalayas all the time. Im also not in a hurry, ill take my time on my first bike trip.
The point here is that I am definatley going to do at least 1000 miles of dirt and maybe mud road. Hopefully twice that. I will feel secure with the extra chain. Or I could always use the interesting technique suggested by flatfendershop: "Stand on one pedal and push with one foot"(!) Now that would be an adventure.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

leeboh said:


> Why not just bring a quick link to reconnect the chain?


Personally, I think this and a few extra links should do the trick. I broke a chain on a ride yesterday. Not bikepacking, but I sure was glad I had an extra powerlink! Repaired that puppy and rode the rest of the day without incident. Two powerlinks are not recommended for long term riding, but I put it through the test and I had no issues. Though now I have a new chain to install...


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

I've toured in India/Nepal a few times. Not sure what things are like right now, but in the past it's been difficult/impossible to get up to date drivetrain parts. In 2009, 8 speed cassettes were available in Kathmandu (but not India); I didn't see 9 speed. By 2012 it was possible to get 8 speed cassettes and 26" tyres/rims in India, but probably not off the shelf. 

DO NOT expect to get the latest stuff in South Asia!!! Kathmandu (Dawn to Dusk) is your best chance, and they carry some used stuff as well as new. Touring tyres are not available - take these with you; if using discs take spare pads. In India, tubes typically have Woods valves, not Presta or Schraeder. Low tech is good; electronic shifting and hydraulics not so much. If going to Ladakh, be warned that thorns are everywhere near Leh and in the Nubra Valley - take sealant and/or numerous spare tubes and patches. A (folding) spare tyre wouldn't be a silly idea, especially if not 26".

FWIW, I wouldn't bother carrying a spare chain unless I was expecting to wear it out. If so, I'd rotate chains *well before* they get too worn, rather than carrying a spare cassette. Also, don't expect to be able to buy or borrow decent tools in India - take anything essential with you.

If it was me, ideally I'd be taking 26" wheels and V brakes (and a Rohloff hub).

Have a good trip!


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

satanas said:


> I've toured in India/Nepal a few times. Not sure what things are like right now, but in the past it's been difficult/impossible to get up to date drivetrain parts. In 2009, 8 speed cassettes were available in Kathmandu (but not India); I didn't see 9 speed. By 2012 it was possible to get 8 speed cassettes and 26" tyres/rims in India, but probably not off the shelf.
> 
> DO NOT expect to get the latest stuff in South Asia!!! Kathmandu (Dawn to Dusk) is your best chance, and they carry some used stuff as well as new. Touring tyres are not available - take these with you; if using discs take spare pads. In India, tubes typically have Woods valves, not Presta or Schraeder. Low tech is good; electronic shifting and hydraulics not so much. If going to Ladakh, be warned that thorns are everywhere near Leh and in the Nubra Valley - take sealant and/or numerous spare tubes and patches. A (folding) spare tyre wouldn't be a silly idea, especially if not 26".
> 
> ...


Yes, I have 26 inch Rhyno lites drilled to fit a Schraeder, Schwalbe touring plus, a folding schwalbe Mondial as a spare, and all tools I need to take care of myself (I hope) Thank you for the reply. The forum is great, but of course most people would have no idea of conditions in the center of Asia and I get replies like 'try credit card touring', or 'just coast to the next shopping mall and buy a new tire'.
This is my first bike tour, but spent 23 winters in Asia escaping alaska winters. I might go to leh(?) That was a vague idea. THNX.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

"Credit card touring" (but using cash) is almost possible, given the cheap accommodation and food, as long as you can be sure of covering the distances which may be an issue in some of the remoter areas. It was possible to buy *very basic* 26" tyres in Manali and Leh in 2009, and things may have improved, but I wouldn't count on it. 700c/29"/fatbike tyres, etc were unknown then.

Re thorns: just south of Leh I got 2 rear punctures (Schwalbe Marathon XR) and 7+ front punctures simultaneously (lightweight tyre), then more almost every day in the Nubra Valley. There were lots of thorn bushes used as barbed wire on top of fences/walls, and sometimes things end up on the road. The guy I was riding with had Marathon XR front and rear and didn't puncture, so maybe I was unlucky with the rear. Maybe.

Unless you are in Kathmandu, coasting to the next bike shop ain't gonna work! 

PS: Nubra is well worth a visit, but if trying to ride out via the pass east of the Khardung La check very carefully whether any food or accommodation is to be had there. In 2009 there was nothing.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I really cannot for the life of me understand how this is even a question ut: You are traveling thousands of miles, to one of the most remote places on earth and are querying if to carry spare parts ut:  If it were me, I'd have a spare chain, rear derailleur, shift cables, M4/5/6 bolts, most used chainring size, cassette and use mech brakes with spare cables.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Not sure I'd say India (except perhaps parts of Ladakh) rates as "one of the most remote places on Earth" but it's certainly difficult to get much in the way of spares easily, and anything from overseas is extremely likely to be stolen en route according to friends there.

I've seen people carrying spare rear wheels, but IMHO this is overkill. If the same rims are used front and rear, then the rear rim can be replaced by the front and some sort of wheel found locally, in 26" at least.

Personally, I'd carry a spare tyre, numerous tubes and patches(!), cables, brake pads, a few chain links, bolts, and (maybe) a rear derailleur. It's also very dry and dusty in some places so good chain lube is very handy; in 2006 we needed to lube chains daily in MTB Himachal. Chainwheels, chains and cassettes aren't likely to be needed unless one is there for a considerable time, in which case I'd check what cassettes and chains can be had locally. 

What I wouldn't take is anything even vaguely new or exotic (i.e., SRAM or Dynasys, discs), or delicate, or needing special tools or expertise I didn't have to fix. Basic Shimano stuff is available in India, although it might not be available nearby; some Merida and Trek bikes are imported, and no doubt a few others by now. FWIW, the Trek importer (www.firefoxbikes.com) carries some general spares and has a dealer locator on their website.

Bear in mind that if the bike needs to be carried on a bus or train at some point some things may well get a bit scratched or bent, i.e., disc rotors.

It might be worth looking on Google India (google.co.in) to get a feel of what is around now.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

alaskadude said:


> But like I said, I so far have only like one pound of superfolous stuff, tools, chain etc. No big deal, Im a big strong 6'+ dude that climbs mountains in the Himalayas all the time. Im also not in a hurry, ill take my time on my first bike trip.


There are some benefits of taking some stuff that "just feels right." Worrying about things can detract from the enjoyment of a trip. Once you've got the important stuff down, bringing a few extras won't hurt-- especially if they help you sleep better at night!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

LyNx said:


> I really cannot for the life of me understand how this is even a question ut: You are traveling thousands of miles, to one of the most remote places on earth and are querying if to carry spare parts ut:  If it were me, I'd have a spare chain, rear derailleur, shift cables, M4/5/6 bolts, most used chainring size, cassette and use mech brakes with spare cables.


Trouble with following the "what if?" road to its end is that you can end up with so much gear that 1) it causes some of the problems you were worries about [ie. broken wheels] and 2) it changes the whole trip due to the weight bulk of what you are carrying.

And there is no practical way to resolve all the reasonably possible problems in any case.

Where to draw the line is a personal choice, but I'm in the school of take less and don't worry about it. So far I've never been screwed due to lack of spare parts/tools, but if that happens to me once in many trips I am totally fine with that for the benefit of travelling light all the other times.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Leave your contingency spare parts like drive parts, pedals, seat, wheels--anything undesirable to carry and unlikely to be needed--with a friend who will ship what/when you need.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

satanas said:


> "Credit card touring" (but using cash) is almost possible, given the cheap accommodation and food, as long as you can be sure of covering the distances which may be an issue in some of the remoter areas. It was possible to buy *very basic* 26" tyres in Manali and Leh in 2009, and things may have improved, but I wouldn't count on it. 700c/29"/fatbike tyres, etc were unknown then.
> 
> Re thorns: just south of Leh I got 2 rear punctures (Schwalbe Marathon XR) and 7+ front punctures simultaneously (lightweight tyre), then more almost every day in the Nubra Valley. There were lots of thorn bushes used as barbed wire on top of fences/walls, and sometimes things end up on the road. The guy I was riding with had Marathon XR front and rear and didn't puncture, so maybe I was unlucky with the rear. Maybe.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was 'making fun' of those strange suggestions. I was saying it is impossible to credit card tour, and coasting to the next shopping mall is not even a possibility. I was pointing out that I get a lot of posts that are not relevant to my situation.
I will travel as prepared as I can to this remote part of the world.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

TobyGadd said:


> Bolts are regularly lost on long rides. They simply vibrate loose. Loctite helps, but isn't always perfect. Most ultra-endurance racers that I know carry a few crucial bolts and nuts. They weigh almost nothing, and can be lifesavers.
> 
> If your chain breaks, just pop in a spare link (or a quick link) and put it back together. Takes two minutes of work, and weighs almost nothing. Lugging an entire replacement chain to deal with a break or two is silly. The ONLY reason to carry a replacement chain is if you expect to put 1000+ miles on it in dirty conditions. And if that's the case, you'll probably want to consider bringing a cassette too.


I imagine myself riding at least 1000 miles of dirt roads. I do more than that in a summer of commuting to work. I replace the chain each spring because of wear from the bumpy, dirt road and mud splashing up on the chain. So it seem prudent to me to take a chain. I hope I travel more than just my summer work commute, and certainly the more interesting parts of the trip are going to be down a side road in the jungle.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

LyNx said:


> I really cannot for the life of me understand how this is even a question ut: You are traveling thousands of miles, to one of the most remote places on earth and are querying if to carry spare parts ut:  If it were me, I'd have a spare chain, rear derailleur, shift cables, M4/5/6 bolts, most used chainring size, cassette and use mech brakes with spare cables.


Yep. Takin most of that. I had a 22t on the front, but got a 20T for hill climbing. I put it on to see how it works (Awesome) and decided to probably carry that small 22T front ring with me. When (if) I wear out the 20T, Ill be in better shape and the 22T will be fine. There are steep hills in Asia.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

alaskadude said:


> Yep. Takin most of that. I had a 22t on the front, but got a 20T for hill climbing. I put it on to see how it works (Awesome) and decided to probably carry that small 22T front ring with me. When (if) I wear out the 20T, Ill be in better shape and the 22T will be fine. There are steep hills in Asia.


The small chainring can usually be flipped to double it life (as it only wears on one side of the tooth) as it doesn't have shift ramps, though it have recesses that prevent it. But one could source washers to solve that issue. I would carry a middle ring if any. Consider a Surly stainless ring as they last and can be flipped, though shifting will suffer.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't bother leaving stuff with people to mail to India. Friends there have told me that *nothing* sent to them from overseas has ever arrived, and suggested just waiting till the next trip to deliver things. DHL courier delivery to Kathmandu might work, but chances are something suitable can be had there anyway.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

flatfendershop said:


> Now you've done it - you'll break one for sure on your next ride.
> 
> I've ridden long tours. Start with a relatively fresh set up on your drive train, pack a few repair links and about 6 inches of spare chain and you'll be fine. Its great to be prepared but don't diminish the joy of traveling light by overdoing it.
> 
> There are alternatives if you can't fix your chain - you can coast, stand on one pedal and push with one foot, walk, or hitchhike. That makes four back up plans without even a tool kit. Doesn't get much better than that unless you bring your mom with you. The touring world doesn't end if you have to walk a few (a lot?) miles. After all - its supposed to be an adventure.


Thats about the most moronic post I ever read. Im trying to figure out if you are under the influence, or are like eleven years old. Or both(?)


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

alaskadude said:


> Thats about the most moronic post I ever read. Im trying to figure out if you are under the influence, or are like eleven years old. Or both(?)


Hey now, be nice. There's no reason to call anyone names. The bikepacking forum isn't a place for this kind of behavior. It's OK to disagree, but don't make it personal. Don't make be use my powers!


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

If you do break anything Himalayan Single Track in Kathmandu stock a pretty up to date and wide range of SRAM and Shimano 9 and 10 speed MTB drivetrain spares and a wide range of rims, hubs etc, I even saw 29er Flows! I was there a couple of years ago for 2 weeks trekking, I was quite surprised to see how much it had changed over the last 10 years. There are quite a lot of MTB tour groups operating there these days all of the ones I saw supplied pretty modern well equipped bikes. You will have no issue getting a chain, RD etc there (didn't check out the prices but would think that they will be expensive). 
Not sure about India though, haven't been anywhere other than Mumbai for years.


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

Use brake pads that accept replacement rubber inserts and carry enough spares, which are much smaller than entire brake pads w/ posts, etc. Descending one muddy mountain pass with a loaded bike can destroy a set of pads right there.

Spare cables, misc. rack bolts, a few SS hose clamps, spokes, tubes, patches and a tire would probably do it. Chain is debatable. Spare chain length a good idea (with pins and/or Power Links). A chain can be shortened quite a bit before it becomes a big problem.

Any more parts than that and you're trying to foretell future parts failures: not easy. Have a friend in the States you can contact who can FedEx you a part if you're in dire straits. 

Friends of mine carried so much stuff they broke a frame braze-on (which I had actually predicted!) AND their expedition racks. This is where hose clamps came in handy. I was happy to see the bikes last over 20,000 km without a broken spoke (my wheel builds). But they did wear out a rim in Ashgebat, Turkmenistan. UPS didn't even know where that was!

Another thing to avoid: Mr. Tuffy liners. They CAUSED flats on the very heavy bikes. Tubes rubbed raw on the Tuffy edges.

Good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Please note: FeDex may or may not work in Nepal; I know DHL have an office in Kathmandu, but not sure about anyone else. DO NOT expect mail to arrive in Nepal or India!

Note also that mud is unlikely at the times one would typically go to South Asia, so it's pretty unlikely you'd go through lots of brake pads.


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

alaskadude, 

How about a spare freehub body?

I can imagine turning your bike into a single speed if you wreck your rear derailleur, or just shortening a broken chain if ever you don't carry a spare chain, and both these fixes can bring you "out of the woods" to have a proper fix, but if you wreck your freehub body, all you'll have is a freewheel both ways.

The reason I ask is because I've read about fat-bikers using rear hubs in their front wheels too, to use as a spare in case their rear freehubs fail in remote areas under harsh conditions, mud and snow.

bb1


----------



## TandemBear (Aug 18, 2013)

Carrying a spare cassette body also entails the tools, depending on hub. The old Shimano hubs require a 10mm allen wrench, which is a pretty bulky tool you'll probably NEVER use.

Since I've blown up six hubs/freehubs on my tandem (three Hugi, two Phils and one LX), I've put a single cog on my rear wheel just in case. (I should install a freewheel instead so I don't wind up the rear derailleur in the fixed gear.) Many older tandem hubs are threaded for a drum brake, which just so happens to match freewheel threads. If you converted a Phil Wood tandem hub from 140mm to 135, you'd have bomber hub you could thread a freewheel on the left side. But I don't think you'll destroy a Phil Wood FSC cassette on a single bike in the first place. They're pretty bomb-proof touring hubs.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

FWIW: I've been using cassette hubs almost exclusively since 1982, and have never had a body fail yet. This is not a common occurrence on single bikes and I wouldn't bother carrying spares. If the worst happened it'd be easy enough to buy a spare body/hub/wheel in Kathmandu or India and fix things that way.

Also, Shimano spares are likely to be available anywhere there are parts to be had; other brands not so much.

Best to go with a bike with known to be good parts, replace things like brake pads, cassette and chain (if significantly worn), tyres and tubes before the trip. Then the most likely issue is punctures, if you're going somewhere with thorns.

Also, please DO NOT take non-OMM alu front racks to South Asia - they will almost certainly break.


----------



## fourfa (Mar 5, 2014)

I was in Ladakh for 11 weeks in 2013, and explored the valleys east and north of Khardung La by motorcycle. Didn't bicycle, but I made quite a few friends who were touring that way. Certainly there are no spares there, but accommodation and food are no problem at all. Turtuk is a wonderful destination (end of the road for tourists before the Pakistan border region), though beware you are passing through extremely conservative villages. A female cyclist had rocks thrown at her for showing too much skin (it was hot). Nubra Valley was also very beautiful though a little less remote. The lakes east of Leh toward Tibet are also wonderful. Lonely Planet has reasonably up to date info.

Leh has some mountain bike outfitters, mostly driving tourists to the top of Khardung La and riding down. Newish Giant 9sp bikes, pretty solid. Their shops have decent stock and everything is negotiable - not hard to cannibalize parts there as they will just order more. Leh has really become popular in recent years as a trekking and mountaineering destination when Nepal is out of season. It's a really lovely place when the rest of India is in the face-melting hot season.

Riding west on the Leh-Srinigar road is (I believe) the only way to connect to central Asia. Be on your toes - it was quiet when I was there, but there are routine bombings, curfews, and acts of terrorism. Beyond Srinigar, I'm sure you're aware that the northwest tribal regions in Pakistan (to connect to central Asia) are pretty spicy for westerners. Personally I would think hard about a quick flight from Srinigar to Dushanbe or Kashgar.


----------



## deserthawk (May 28, 2015)

Alaskadude - Chains weigh a lot and rarely break. If they do all you need to do is replace one or two links. If the chain starts to wear out you have ample time to plan for a replacement. About 4-6 extra links and a chain tool is all you will need. I learned the hard way. Once I wised up, my touring setup went from 140 pounds down to around 60. It is surprising how fast the pounds add up, especially when you're dealing with extra parts. My first tour I even brought along an extra wheel! That's Crazy


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

alaskadude said:


> I have never bike toured, but I spent more than 20 winters backpacking around Asia. Should I take an extra chain with me on a bike trip to Nepal/India/and who knows where else?? I will be gone 6 months. I see many sites where they say do not carry one--just a few extra links and a chain link tool. But it seems like it would give me peace of mind to carry one.
> On the other hand, I have never broken a chain in my whole biking career.


Hola alaskadude,

I'm pretty sure you're going to ride more than 2000 miles in 6 months, so it might be a good idea to carry a spare chain with you (+ a chain link).... specially if you're running 10 o 11 speeds 

Saludos,
Federico
Their Only Portrait. Portraits & Cycling


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

Im here touring now. I didnt bring a spare chain. I have a nine speed. I have a few links and some power links. It seems to be doing OK. Ill change my gear when I get home, Im learning a little more about what to carry--this is my first tour. 
Im in Nepal. Are you in South America? I am thinking of something in central America or maybe Bolivia/Peru for next winter. I can travel 6 months of the year with the job I have.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I broke the chain on my 10spd LHT after just 4000 kms. Much of that was through rain, mud, sand, river crossings. dirt roads. The chain wasn't worn out, I was close to home when it broke, so I ordered a new chain, fixed the old one for a spare.
Next time I'll go 9spd cuz the 10spd chain was only available out Bangkok.


----------



## alaskadude (Nov 9, 2013)

OP here. Finished the tour. Did not have any chain problems at all. I broke a few spokes, and as it happened, had EXACTLY the right number. I carried only three non-drive side rear spokes, and broke all three of them at once. So then I was out of that size; I bought some more but they are trash, so next time more spokes. No extra chain. Probably re-do my tool kit and make it a little lighter, but not sure. No real bike problems at all. Crank bolt was loose, and so I wobbled it, but when I got to civilization I found one quickly. The problem is in this place it was almost 4 months to my next bike shop in civilization. That was the whole point of the trip. Planning next years adventure...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Carry some kevlar fiber-fix spokes. They work for any size replacement.

FiberFix from Peter White Cycles

Glad you had a good with minimal maintenance issues. :thumbsup:


----------

